# Sweet dream or nightmare



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Last night I had a dream that someone called me and said they had to leave town so could I watch the cats she was fostering. Even though I never have done this, I said yes. She came over with 7 boxes, each with a mama cat and kittens in them. Eventually I became very anxious in this dream. Think I have been on cat forum too much :lol:


----------



## Bacdacatup (Aug 30, 2014)

You sure sounded drowsy on the phone! See you at 4


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hilarious!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's your subconscious telling you that you need 10 more cats!


----------

